# Heart of the Matter late kidding group



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought I would start another thread just for my late summer early fall kidding.

I have 7 hopefully bred to kid July/ August.
5 are yearlings 1 is a 2 year old who got ramed and aborted. And 1 who did not get bred in the fall. Will get pictures up then.
6 are bred to Chestnut my yearling dappled buck and 1 bred to Olaf my 5 year old buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This is my first time kidding in July/August. Any tips for hot weather kidding?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have plenty of fly spray, they are horrible when the does kid and the discharge after. The flies get all over the kids at birth and mama's.

Make sure the kids stay out of the direct sun if it is hot, they can overheat.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

My kidding barn stays cool for the most part. It is a dirt floor and stones with rubber mattes on top. air flow is good. Sun can't shine in directly.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Best of luck! Did they all breed naturally for that time or you used hormones?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

All natural. I try not to use any hormones. I am going to talk to my vet about possible ultrasounding these girls to see how many are bred.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Neat, I've never had ultrasounding done!

I agree flies will be your worst enemy that time of year. I would use a pour-on for the does several weeks before and get two doses on them before the kids arrive to try to help.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I never did either. I am not sure if they are to far along to tell how many. I may just do blood test. Depends on price.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

set the goat up inside a gazebo for fly control. or a screened area.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Ultrasounds was done week or two ago. 3 are deffent prego. The other 3 the vet did not see anything.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

The 7th one was a Nubian. And she was not bred.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I feel like 50% is pretty good for spring breeding Boers in our climates!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I have been busy here on the farm. I final got around to take some udder pictures of the 3 that are due. I still need to clip around users and backside.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

With all the rain we had their pen got wet on the one end. Final had nice weather and was able to clean it out yesterday. They are happy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good! Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute little udders! That first pic I thought was your buck, until I found teats.lol Nice looking does. Happy kidding!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lol. The udder are small, but the are slowly filling up. From the ultrasounds they are all having 1 baby. There is one that could have 2 but the vet was not sure. These are all first timers. Out of the 3 I only have apossible due date for 1. The other 2, I not sure when the got bred. And all bred to this boy. He has gotten tall. Not the best pictuee of him but he did not want to come down and see me.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Is that his penthouse apartment?
Good looking!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

He has to share it with my other buck. The people that owned our place before us made it for the husky. Its is nice up for them to get up of the ground and have a dry place. I


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay another Kidding thread to stalk! They're lucky to have such a handsome sire for the babies.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

1 of my does is aborting. 
She is the only one I have a possible due date on too. She is possible due July 28th.
Can fireworks make a goat abort?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So I never did summer kidding. Can high heat, humidity effect a pregnancy?
I am trying to figure out why she is. So any ideas are helpful. She is a first timer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she gets majorly stressed out or hit her belly hard, it is possible.

So you see blood?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She had bloody mucous all day yesterday. And she has some discharge today. And she is pushing some.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I had a doe abort exactly 3 weeks before she was due. It was an AWFUL kidding. One of the worst I have ever had. Hopefully your doe passes them without problems. Unsure what the problem was/why my girl aborted.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She eats and acts fine most of the time. She is making me go crazy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad , I am so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She had a boy. It was nice looking too.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

One nice thing is I know she was only having 1 from getting ultrasounds done.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She has milk in her udder. Should I milk her or let her dry up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Let her dry up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let her dry up, but milk her if she gets too tight and when needed.
Watch out for mastitis.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Why not milk her? That will at least help her clean the uterus. Or is she sick?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She is not sick. I have 2 bottle babies. And I was thinking of see if she would take 1. But aslo feed it on the bottle in case she doesn't have enough for it.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I have, on rare occasions, managed to make a doe take a kid, but only if I managed to present the extra one during the first 30 minutes after delivery. (As a matter of fact, while she was still pushing!) I would guess it is probably too late to trick her into taking one now. Tell us how things advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this girl pregnant that you are thinking of drying up? I thought I read she is pregnant.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She was. She aborted over the weekend. She was due on July 28th.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And it is already Tuesday. A bit of a hurry to decide what to do with her milk!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I checked her udder this morning and it was tight. So I pulled the smallest of the 2 bottle babies over and she left him nurse. Then I gave him his bottle to see how much he ate off of her. He stopes when he gets full. And he got about 5 oz off of her.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

One and a half deciliter? Wow, that is amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So came down to the barn for noon bottle feeding and found another baby in her pen. This one was smaller. I guess the ultrsound was wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg: The baby OK?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

No. It was a doe too.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I know its from the same doe. Because She has not left her pen sence I put her in on Friday.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very odd. Could it be that the short stimulation of her udder helped her uterus to contract, and get rid of that poor corpse number 2?

And still she did not look sick! :what:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She looks a little depressed. But once she hears me she is happy and she is happy when her buddies come in the pen next to her. She seems to be relax when I put the bottle baby on her. She cleans me when he nurses. She wants out but not letting her out. She is eating and drinking fine.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I have learnt that the flock instinct is very strong. My bucks went with the flock long before they were fully conscious after having been sedated for castration. I could see them criss-crossing over the meadow, and I did trick the flock to avoid the ditches!

Maybe time to give her some company when the rest of the goats are out grazing?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I left her out of her pen yesterday and she was very happy. I left her pen door open so she can go in and out. Her buddies was happy too. She would go back in her pen to check on the babies. Their pen is next to hers. She is enjoying it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice news! A little exercise will do her good, and some sunshine! Keep fighting, little doe!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So over the weekend I had another doe abort. She has taken to Frosty, just this morning she's letting him nurse without me even having to hold her. She is taking him as her own.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that she is letting him nurse. Sorry about the abortion.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hormons hormons ... Congratulations!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am not doing summer kidding again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, that mama is a keeper. 
Very blessed.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Went down the barn about 10 min ago and found these two. Boy and girl. April did it all herself. Great first time mom. She is better at kidding then her mom was.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job April! What a wonderful surprise! Congratulations


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

They both have dappled. And are so cute


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwww  you needed some great news I couldn't be happier for you!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Just wish they both was girls. I am keep the boy as a buck and going to try and sell him as a breeder then. He is the painted one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hihi, that doe is - or was this time - of the kind "Leave me in peace, let me concentrate on the job!", not the kind "Hold my hoof, it hurts inside!"


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good news. Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here are some closer dry pictures

The boy.
















The girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So the buckling is not standing right on his front legs. He can not straighten them. He can walk some. I want to give him Bo-se but not sure how much. When ever I had any born like this they are fine the next day or two days after but I think I need to intervene. I am massaging the knees and moving the straight for a couple seconds and then relaxing them and doing it all over a couple times.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give him half a cc of BoSe and the oil from a Vitamin E cap.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

How do I give the oil of vitamin E?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

If nothing else, all your care and closeness will make a human-friendly goat out of him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can also brace the weak part of the legs.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy:
Possible due date: January 14-16th
Possible twins


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicole:
Possible due date: January 27th
Possible triplets


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo:
Possible due date: January 21st
triplets


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora:
Possible due date: January 16th
Possible twins


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyla:
Possible due date: January 21st
Possible twins


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary:
Possible due date: January 16th
Possible triplets


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Robin:
Possible due date: January 21st
Possible twins


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Lucy:
> Possible due date: January 14-16th
> Possible twins
> View attachment 167565


"What ARE you doing behind my tail???"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

10-12 days to go!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary is the 1 facing the camera. How many do you think she will have? Twins or triplets? She is due around the 16th.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My guess:
Twins buck and doe on the 15th at 8:45pm


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I ment to post this in my 2020 kidding thread. Lol


----------

